# Skip Loader Experiences?



## DaveCN5 (Oct 19, 2011)

We just made an 11 hour round trip on Friday to pick up a Case 570LXT skip loader. Cosmetically it's worn, but mechanically in great shape. It's got 4,100 hours on it. We're trying to figure out what to do with the 3pt hitch on the rear. We already bought a BOSS BX-12 for the front.










We already have a 580L that uses a BX-12, and haven't had a problem, but wasn't sure if the lost weight from the hoe will cause problems. Any insight?

Also for the rear we are looking for options. We thought about an Ebling back blade, but it's too expensive for what little use it would get. The machine will be doing either a Target or a Home Depot. We just want something wider than the rear tires to back drag out corner parking spots and loading docks, that way we don't have to bring in a pick up truck just for that. Any suggestions for the rear?


----------



## rob_cook2001 (Nov 15, 2008)

Maybe just buy a 7-8ft 3pt back blade and put a Polly edge on it??


----------



## IC-Smoke (Feb 15, 2008)

hydraulic box blade...?


----------



## DellDoug (Aug 18, 2009)

We love our 570 Case machines. All of ours are equiped with horst 10-14 snow wing plows. We have had great luck with them and recommend them. Very durable. Have fun and good luck.


----------

